# Gold leaching using acetic acid.



## anoop.motghare (Jul 12, 2017)

I am doing research on gold recovery from e waste. I have extracted gold from gold finger nails using acetic acid, Hcl and oxidant. I got very good result & all gold dissolved in solution. My main concern is about form of gold in solution whether it is gold acetate or chloroauric acid. My second concern is how to extract gold from my final solution, I used sodium meta bisulphite to extract gold from final solution but solution turned yellowish from green color but no gold lumps observed. Solution observed is yellow in color with white powder precipitate might be smb. Kindly help me for how to extract gold from that solution or which chemical is required.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 12, 2017)

Hcl and an oxidizer is all you need to put gold into solution. 
I see no need of the acetic in this instance.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 12, 2017)

Please, no double posts. Your other post have been deleted.

I also moved the threat into "Help needed".

Göran


----------



## anoop.motghare (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok will take care of it next time.


----------

